
Show HN: Graph Classification Using Structural Attention, KDD 2018 (PyTorch) - carlyboy
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/GAM
======
carlyboy
This is a KDD '18 paper that I implemented for benchmarking my own graph
classification models. The reasons for which I decided to implement this are
as follows:

0\. The paper had no publicly available implementation.

1\. Reinforcement learning based formulation of graph classification.

2\. Featureless setting.

3\. Very different from current approaches (kernels, deep learning and
spectral signatures).

4\. The agent-based setting described in the paper can be used with other
models used for traversing the graph.

